# Is pocket carry the only option for me?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I hate tucking in my shirt so I always wear my shirt out. 
It's hot here in Texas and wearing two shirts only happens in the winter.
My jeans are not consistent. Some are snug. Some are loose. Some ride high. Some ride low. 
Same with my shirts. Some are snug. Some are loose.
I'm not really skinny nor am I a heffer. I do have a slight bulge around the waist that's typical of a 40+ year old. 

It seems like pocket carry is the only option left for me. Any thoughts?

Edit: I don't always wear a belt and a fanny pack is out of the question.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Slight clothing change will allow you to carry just about whatever you want OWB. 

Heres how I do it. Remember there is more than one way to skin a cat.

I'm with you, my britches vary. So I go OWB 99% of the the time.

Believe it or not it gets hot and flippin' muggy in Indiana during the summer. I were a a-shirt (commonly called a wife beater) under a loose fitting, untucked button up short sleve shirt. The a-shirt actually helps to cool you off by helping your persperation evaporate more quickly IMO. Plus it keeps your gun off your skin. 

I carry a USPc .45 now. As recently as 3 months ago i was carrying a Kimber Custom compact 1911.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I wear jeans and a polo* shirt to work everyday. I can't carry at work so it's not an issue. This would mean I would have to change from my work shirt into a t-shirt + button down shirt combo when I get home if I choose to go out again and carry. That borders on being a pain in the ass. If it were just a quick trip to the store for some ice cream, I'd probably end up not carrying. This is why pocket carry of a mouse gun seems to appeal to me. 

I just mailed in the CHL paperwork so I have about 2-3 months to figure this out.


------------------
* To clarify 'polo shirt', I mean the shirts with buttons that go from the neck to about midway down the chest. Usually with a soft collar. I think they're also called 'knit shirts'.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Gotchya. We call those 'golf shirts' up here.

IMHO a pocket size gun = better than nothing but not ideal

Ant gun however, is miles and miles better than no gun should you need one.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No problem for me. I dress western style, so a vest is in keeping with that. Covers my 2 1/2" Model 19 very well in a Don Hume Holster. If the holster protrudes, who's to know its not a cell phone? 

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't know what you're going to carry, but I live about 200 miles South of you (so you KNOW it's hot here!) and I carry almost everywhere except work. I do like jwkimber does and wear a cotton undershirt (wife beater or full T) then stick my Defender in an IWB holster (or my full size) most of the time. When I have tighter fitting pants on, I stick the Don Hume paddle holster (belt or no) on my hip about 3:00. Although not as concealing as a pancake style, it still hides very good with a loose shirt. I've done a little bit of pocket carry and I didn't particularly like it 'cause it felt like I was carrying a flat rock in my pocket. Each to his own, you probably need to do like the rest of us and buy a whole */#@\^* bunch of holsters before you figure it out.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is not as hard to conceal as you might think. With the right holsters you could conceal what guns you already own. That being said I do have a pocket rocket for those lay around the house in my denim shorts days, and I must deep conceal at work so it goes with me their as well. I have 6 different ways to carry my p64. A gun is not very comfortable to conceal but you get used to it and you will begin to feel naked without it. I forget who said it but, "wearing a gun is not supposed to be comfortable, it is supposed to be comforting”, could not be more true. However if your are not going to carry that big ol' XD .45 but you will carry a Kel Tek .32, the first rule of a gun fight is to bring a gun. 
The best carry gun in the world is the one in your hand when the crap hits the fan.:smt071


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> It is not as hard to conceal as you might think. With the right holsters you could conceal what guns you already own. That being said I do have a pocket rocket for those lay around the house in my denim shorts days, and I must deep conceal at work so it goes with me their as well. I have 6 different ways to carry my p64. A gun is not very comfortable to conceal but you get used to it and you will begin to feel naked without it. I forget who said it but, "wearing a gun is not supposed to be comfortable, it is supposed to be comforting", could not be more true. However if your are not going to carry that big ol' XD .45 but you will carry a Kel Tek .32, the first rule of a gun fight is to bring a gun.
> The best carry gun in the world is the one in your hand when the crap hits the fan.:smt071


Can't agree more...........+1


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Charlie said:


> ... you probably need to do like the rest of us and buy a whole */#@\^* bunch of holsters before you figure it out.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:sigh:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> :sigh:


Yep. That's the proper way to do it!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> :sigh:


Yeah, but its so much dang fun!!!!:smt071


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I guess I can relate. In Ford Mustang hobbyist circles, exhaust pipes, mufflers, headers, etc. are often changed until the right rumble tone is achieved.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I guess I can relate. In Ford Mustang hobbyist circles, exhaust pipes, mufflers, headers, etc. are often changed until the right rumble tone is achieved.


Rumble tone?? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I find myself carrying my kel-tec P11 with the added belt clip. It's almost impossible to tell what I'm carrying. I wish other brands would offer the option of a clip to carry IWB. Without the holster it almost inpossible to see. I'm going to see if I can get a clip made for my xp compact of glocks. I just don't like carrying a Kel=tec for a primary. I got them for backup only.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm about in the same phase of research as you.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

This probably sounds odd, but I don't wear another shirt... I just let the holster and gun touch skin. Being a girl, I wear different clothing than the guys here (and if not, that's for another thread) so I have to do what I have to do. I've discovered a large amount of women's pants do not have actual pockets, only the slits for looks (and what good that is, who knows), nor do they have enough belt loops to support a belt with a holster (just ask the six belts my Sig ate in two years). But my method of letting it touch skin isn't as uncomfy as you would assume. I have the hip issue, of course, so I also have to have my gun riding the front of my hip, which is more painful than just uncomfortable (oddly enough, the full sized Sig is more comfy that my Bersa Thunder 380... man that thing can poke the heck out of your ribs!). But the holster I use actually comes all the way up on the side that makes contact with my skin, so it protects the gun from sweat.

However, I have a large and mostly useless collection of holsters, only one being good for each gun for concealed. I have a total of two ankle holsters for my Bersa (one is alright, but only used to back up my Sig), one pocket holster for the Bersa, and two IWB holsters for the Bersa. The Sig has one small of the back (it is outside and only has one place to put the belt... so it swings out... what is up with that?!), 8 hip holsters for outside the pants, one IWB, and one ankle holster I made myself and only used once.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I don't think I can use an IWB unless I get all new jeans or lose 10+ pounds. 








Would something like this print much with a Sprinfield XD9 Service when I'm wearing just jeans and a t-shirt? I don't wear the gangsta' style 3-sizes too large t-shirts. Nor do I wear the body hugging ones. My t-shirts fit like they were meant to fit. Do you need a belt wide enough to fit those slots?









This one is called a paddle style holster. Does that act like a large clip that clips onto the waistband of your jeans?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My opinion is to stear away from the paddle holster and lean more toward the pancake for OWB carry. Reason being is the pancake will pull the gun tighter toward your body thus vastly reducing the possibility of printing.

Buy good quality gun belt and holster. SPend as much as you can afford, you will not be sorry.

This is what I use right now









Lou Alessi CQC/s

Its basically a pancake holster with snap loops instead of cut loops. I use a Mitch Rosen 1 1/2" dress/gun belt.

I reccommend any of the custom holster makers out there:

Sparks, Rosen, Alessi, Bulman, Brommeland, Null, DelFatti to name a few.

I've delt with most of them and they are stand up folks to do business with. There are couple dealer where you can get Sparks, Alessi, DelFatti and Rosen gear with out the long lead time. I'll shoot you the links if you are interested.

Don Hume gear is OK for the $$ I'm not happy with the longevity of there product for everydayday carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I looked at a paddle holster to get, and everyone recommended to avoid it for CCW.

IF U carried visibly for a living, then the paddle might be worth getting - it would be easy to take on and off...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Cool. You guys just saved me probably $60. I know now to not try a paddle style holster. 

What else did not work and why?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I wouldn't write the paddle off completely. I wear one about 50% of the time and it works well and does not print any more than my pancake (that I paid a lot more money for). Give several a try on at the store. It has a lot to do with the gun your using, your build, and what kind of clothes your wear. Most all holsters (w/gun) conceal on me with an untucked shirt as long as the shirt is not real tight. I'm 6'1" and 215 and I don't know if that makes it harder or easier for me to conceal. I wear either my Defender (small) or my Springfield 1911 (full size) all the time. Best thing about the paddle over most other holsters is that it is extremely convenient putting on and taking off. I take the paddle off often because I have to go in a place I can't carry a gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you given any though to a belly band? It isn't dependent on your pants or belt, lies very flat, lets you place the gun as high/low/forward/back as you want, and really sucks the gun into your body for great concealment. The downside is that one-handed reholstering is pretty much impossible.

I'm not a big guy (5'8") but I can carry a Colt Commander under a tucked-in dress shirt with complete concealment while using a belly band.

Remember that you'll never be as comfortable carrying a gun as not, but being a gun carrier means you occasionally have to make some sacrifices.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead,

Do you have any friends there in Cowtown that carry, especially if they carry the same gun that you do. If so ask to borrow one of their holsters they like and try it. Hell you might get lucky and get one of theirs, no longer used for a dirt cheap price. 

If not...you have read a ton of great information here so buy and try until the right one, and you will know it when you wear it, comes along. I was totally against IWB but now thats all I wear and I have sold at least 10 "wrong" holsters, with a few still in my drawer. I am thinking of converting one of my well made OWB's into an IWB by sewing on leather belt straps that I cut from an unused holster of the same color. Like it was said earlier....there is more that one way to skin a cat. Oh by the way, several of my holsters that I sold were paddles. I do not like them at all.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm the first one in my peer group to carry. I tried to get some of my friends to sign up for the concealed handgun license class with me but there were a few interested but none would commit. So I went by myself. 

I think between the Belly Band and pocket carry, I'll be fine. I tend to travel light and I don't know if I'll ever settle in with a heavy duty belt and holster. I'm the kind that has the bare minimum number of keys on my key chair and not even a family photo in my wallet. The less I haul around, the better.


----------

